
Introducing Facebook Marketplace - omarish

======
danielha
I haven't checked it out, but it seems like a natural addition to unload
textbooks. Classifieds attached to profiles and faces will do wonders, as well
as having them within set networks.

------
omarish
I wonder if this will be able to take on the many de-centralized college
classified websites. I've been expecting this to happen for a while now. What
do you guys think?

~~~
whacked_new
i think facebook has enough leverage and coverage to dominate whichever area
in the college student audience they wish. they are a nimble monster =
terrifying for competitors.

